# will dwarf hairgrass propogate on a sand substrate?



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

first of all..here is my setup..
-55 gallon 48x16x21h
-2x54w 12,000k T5HO, 2x54w 6,700k T5HO
-ei dosing with 50% weekly wc
-root tabs
-pressurized co2 with a bubble diffuser instead of reactor
-couple of powerheads and a hob filter rater for 70gallons

i just want to know if the dwarf hairgrass will spread by itself on sand...or should i use gravel


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I don't see why not. Their roots are somewhat shallow though (not super shallow like HC or riccia, but it's no anubias or sword when it comes to roots), so it may be easy to pull it up by accident. Eventually, it will form kind of a sod in the top of the substrate.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

yes.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks guys...i thought nobody was gonna answer...i appreciate it


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, it'll grow in sand, but like sharkfood said, the roots are shallow so be careful. Here's a picture of mine all growed up in inert 3m colorquartz:










and here's the grain size of the colorquartz:


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

I've recently done a good bit of research on DHG. Turns out there is a difference between Eleocharis Acicularis and Eleocharis Parvula in how the stolons (roots / runners) grow. Acicularis, the more commercially available version of DHG tends to send stolons out near or above the substrate, where as Parvula tends to send the stolons out mostly below the substrate surface, a little deeper. Whether or not this translates to a deeper root-bed for Parvula I'm not sure but if you're particularly concerned about the turf getting pulled up this might be something to consider.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I have kept both Acicularis and Parvula. Although the side shoots start above vs below soil for them, their root systems can be upto 2-3 inches and tend to grow downwards. My recommendation would be to go 3 inches of substrate.

E. belem is much shorter and so is the root system compared to the above 2. I have successfully grown belem in 1.5-2 inches of sand substrate.


----------

